# GMAILFS - Gmail Tips and Tricks



## allajunaki (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey all the Lucky Owners of GMAIL account here is my Tip to ya all

GMAIL's 1 GB is pretty Hard to fill up.
But some dude has already come up with a way to Use Gmail as Internet Hard Drive.
For Windows User head here:
*www.viksoe.dk/code/gmail.htm

For Linux ppl Here
*richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html

Whats the Big Deal, We already Know this... (Ok its for ppl who didnt.. Here comes the meaty part)

Now people who have used this Thing already know that It clutters ur Inbox pretty badly... whats the solution?

Do this.
1. Create a Label Called 'Files' (or whatever u want) .. U can Do this from the Green Frame on the Left side of the Site.
2. Create a filter (u can create by clicking on 'create a filter' on the left side of 'search the web' button on the top side.
3. Now u have a yellow frame with some text boxes.
4. In the subject box enter 'GMAILFS:' (without the quotes) and in the from: box enter ur Gmail Address.
5. Test the filter by pressing 'Test Search' If all ur uplaoded Files are shown , then its successfull. Otherwise just remove whatever in 'from' text box. and test again..
6. After successful test click 'next step' button.
7. Tick(or Select) 'Skip Inbox' and Tick(or Select) 'Apply the Label ' and select the label as 'Files' (or whatever u named it..) 
8. now all the files u upload will straight goto 'Files' Label and Inbox will remail Clutterless... To delete the file use the Shell extention or Just Move it to trash from the label.

---- If anyone has already figured this Then cool. If anyone has already posted this trick, Im sorry. I just Figured it out myself ( Hmm.. thats what u call as re-inventing the wheel)---

Some of the Other neat things About Gmail.
U can Apply more than one label to an e-mail. That means, For example i have a filter where all my Girlfriends mail gets a  Label , and All the Fowards gets another.. So what happens when my G.F sends me a Forward? It applies both the Labels . Plain and simple...
So all the fowards are in one.. all the Mails are another and her fowards are in both...

This is actually windows is trying to acheive in their LongHorn OS. (WinFS).
Similar to Label Concept, Where Dynamic Folders are generated and Two folders containing same File....

If u guys have any other tips related to Gmail, post em here....!
[/code]


----------



## Insane Devil (Oct 10, 2004)

HEy dude!


thanx a lotttt for the lovely trick abt the gmail drive

plz do post lots more like these triks!

asta lavista!


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 10, 2004)

Did you check out the General Discussions page, where the Sticky says "All Gmail related posts should be posted here.."?  It said, "Please" for Pete's sake  Go ahead, d00d, it asked you nicely enough.


----------



## Prashray (Oct 10, 2004)

Good info.


----------



## allajunaki (Oct 11, 2004)

U* guys must be nuts.. If i post in that 28-Page Postup u think anyone will see?
Someone need to create a Universal Gmail Postup...
Where all tips and tricks are created , which wont run to 28 Pages!!

Besides see my avtaar.... Im a Psycho.. LOL, (My Kill Bill Avtaar was banned coz of size     )


----------



## krazydude (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey nice info, but have read this b4 on da forum


----------



## allajunaki (Oct 11, 2004)

krazydude said:
			
		

> Hey nice info, but have read this b4 on da forum



hmmm...  As i told ya , if u have read this br4 , sorry for Re-Inventing the wheel... But its my wheel damm it! 

Anyways... I'm still discovering the flexiblity of GMail accounts....
Hmmm.. Maybe i should Create an Online photobackup with one of my Invites.....

One More Trick...
a . In Order to Categorize ur files that u have uploaded into folders Do this (Besides the The Filer for Files I have discussed earlier)
b. Create a new filter. In from type This  in from box 'GMAILFS: AND <folder name>' 
c. Hit test Filter (See if it works).
d . Now hit next and check label 'Apply Label' and in the drop down list click 'New Label' and then Create the label... and then click ok
e. Done Enjoy...


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 15, 2004)

Yep, good tutorial..


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 16, 2004)

have u read Sumod's article about GMail in DIGIT August issue... read last few line...


----------



## allajunaki (Oct 16, 2004)

hmmm... Its technically Illegal... But then again the files i store are some documents and pics i shot...

and seriously My Post is *NOT* about GMAILFS: but its about creating filters to keep those contents off the inbox... I use this technique for Filetering Fowards also... That way my Inbox holds only NEEDED things.. (which is why my inbox is empty)...


----------



## microcray (Oct 16, 2004)

ya I too have  that gmailfs, i downloaded it from
*www.aimlesswords.com/images/gmailfs.zip

But you better not rely too much on them, cos they are still in the experimental stage. wait untill u get a stable version. 
Moreover there are gmail hijackers on the prowl, so u better be careful.


----------

